# Our Halloween Party



## witchywoman (Oct 24, 2005)

Well our Halloween party was a blast. The damn wind ruined most of my outside stuff. I had to bring in all my tombstones so they wouldn't break. I did have two break on me before I gave up. So I just put them on the edges of my garage - where our party was at - and had an indoor graveyard. I was very bummed that I couldn't do my first outdoor Halloween decorations! If anyone is interested, here is a link to some pictures of our party: http://www.fototime.com/inv/F4A4AF743A0B148 . I just took a few shots of our house, we were running low on time when I was taking pictures, so didn't get too many good ones. The dead pirate is my husband and I am the thing that is wearing the black dress type thing. I was a little sad with my makeup after I saw the pictures, but everybody thought I was very ugly! :zombie: The rest of the pictures are mostly of the people who came and the fun we had! Can't wait to get my film developed now!!

I also can't wait for next year, hopefully it won't be windy and I can have a decent set up!!

Have a great Haunt tonight everyone! We will be bringing our little ones TOTing.

Witchy


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Our party was a success also. we had a fire of such proportions that it could easily be viewed from space. Someone even called in the fire department on us!  Lots of food, libations and music was to be had and we didn't shut down until almost 3 in the a.m. Good times, indeed!  :jol:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

witchywoman said:


> Well our Halloween party was a blast. The damn wind ruined most of my outside stuff. I had to bring in all my tombstones so they wouldn't break. I did have two break on me before I gave up. So I just put them on the edges of my garage - where our party was at - and had an indoor graveyard. I was very bummed that I couldn't do my first outdoor Halloween decorations! If anyone is interested, here is a link to some pictures of our party: http://www.fototime.com/inv/F4A4AF743A0B148 . I just took a few shots of our house, we were running low on time when I was taking pictures, so didn't get too many good ones. The dead pirate is my husband and I am the thing that is wearing the black dress type thing. I was a little sad with my makeup after I saw the pictures, but everybody thought I was very ugly! :zombie: The rest of the pictures are mostly of the people who came and the fun we had! Can't wait to get my film developed now!!
> 
> I also can't wait for next year, hopefully it won't be windy and I can have a decent set up!!
> 
> ...


Saw your pics..Please tell me that is a beer bong!---->


----------



## witchywoman (Oct 24, 2005)

OH Yeah!! We had a lot of fun!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the bad weather Witchy. I see you made the most of it though, and it looks like you all had a great time, way to go!


----------

